# June 8th Troll Squad Challenge!



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

All my Louisiana peeps! We are wanting to do a Troll Squad Challenge on June 9th. But this challenge will not be strictly kayaks. It’ll be both boats and kayaks. This challenge will be “Take a vet fishing!” At PAC Kayak Rentals. Thanks to Dwayne Walley with Tourney X, this will be a CPR challenge and completely free minus the cost of 5 unopened lures. It’ll be a bait swap type event where you and a veteran will compete for 5 longest redfish. Winner takes all in the lure drop bucket. PM me for more info if you are interested.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Sorry guys, I meant June 9th.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok cancel the 9th now. PAC is hosting a tournament that day. We may look at the 10th.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Stack em up like they do here! Every Saturday has 3-4 tournaments.


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol. I’ll probably be competing in the tournament.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yup we need more tournaments.....like another hole in the head....


----------



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I’m pretty sure there are plenty people on this thread that wouldn’t loose much by gaining another hole in the head.


----------

